# 8DiOboe......



## Colin O'Malley (Jul 24, 2012)

This is what an oboe sounds like with the same raw emotional approach to sampling that Troels and I have designed for Adagio. This is played live from the keyboard, no phrases. 

Colin

http://soundcloud.com/8dawn/8dio-oboe


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds fantastic !


----------



## TGV (Jul 24, 2012)

Those runs sound pretty good indeed. Sampled, I guess?


----------



## reddognoyz (Jul 24, 2012)

TGV @ Tue Jul 24 said:


> Those runs sound pretty good indeed. Sampled, I guess?



dude said "no phrases"


----------



## gungnir (Jul 24, 2012)

I have no doubt that if you forge ahead with your approach, emphasizing expression within a true natural ambience setting, you guys will develop the ultimate symphonic library.

One aspect that seemed to have repeatedly eluded previous developers is that each of the individual samples within an instrument has to sound beautiful to behold, you must want to just press the key over and over to enjoy the sound of it, to just simply experience the expressive musical qualities of each sample.

And that's why all those libraries never sound alive, never convincing. 

Very impressive stuff.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Jul 24, 2012)

that oboe sounds terrific


----------



## Maestro77 (Jul 24, 2012)

Unreal! I mean... real!


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds like at least 3 different articulations there (2 legatos, & some staccatos). If you've gone to the trouble of recording, programming & scripting all that, I guess that means that you guys have a full library on the way !

Darn, I just pre-ordered HOW yesterday... >8o


----------



## Justus (Jul 24, 2012)

Wonderful tone!

Same church as Adagio?


----------



## PMortise (Jul 24, 2012)

Just when I thought it was safe to put away the credit card... :shock:


----------



## José Herring (Jul 24, 2012)

Great!

Now maybe I won't have to do my woodwind library after all! Finally somebody who gets it.


----------



## Erik (Jul 24, 2012)

This sounds really very very good: _"this demo was played live on the keyboard"_ is mentioned on the Soundcloud page.
If this is the case then we maybe have a new level of sampling finally. Can you (at 8DIO) show us some more dynamic phrases? I mean from *pp *to* ff *and back?


----------



## Ed (Jul 24, 2012)

Sounds awesome!!
If you havent recorded it fully yet (since on FB you said this was a test) can you make it sound like this? (and also a flute that sounds like this..)

1 min in and also at 4.05 mins in


----------



## handz (Jul 24, 2012)

Ohlalalaaaa this is great - love the "playable runs" sounds convicing. Will this be obe only lib?


----------



## Blakus (Jul 24, 2012)

Oooh man! _-)


----------



## artinro (Jul 24, 2012)

Really quite lovely! Looking forward to it.


----------



## jamwerks (Jul 24, 2012)

Even though a lot of us have just spent money on WW's with the 3 recent offerings, I'm sure we'll gladly spend again (I know I will) if it all sounds that good ! =o


----------



## Christian F. Perucchi (Jul 24, 2012)

This sounds amaaaaaiiiiziiiing!
Great Work!


----------



## Blakus (Jul 24, 2012)

Even if you guys just did a really deep solo oboe by itself, It would certainly fill a LOT of gaps around here!


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jul 24, 2012)

Gasp.

Something tells me that a) the first _Adagio Violins_ -volume was really just a warm-up, and that b) a year from now, many of us will have signed up for experimental drug trial programs. 

Those guys are evil. Evil I tell you.


:wink:


----------



## Jeffrey Peterson (Jul 24, 2012)

Is 8DiOboe coming out? Is this real? Is this real life??? This would make up my mind about updating woodwinds or not. Because I really only need Oboe, Flute and Bassoon legato at the moment and I already have Flute.




Ed @ Tue Jul 24 said:


> Sounds awesome!!
> If you havent recorded it fully yet (since on FB you said this was a test) can you make it sound like this? (and also a flute that sounds like this..)
> 
> 1 min in and also at 4.05 mins in




That is one of my all time favorite scores. With out that score I probably could give a crap less about Joe or Parrish but that is a great movie because of the score o[])


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Jul 24, 2012)

Finally a good oboe!!!


----------



## guydoingmusic (Jul 24, 2012)

whoa!!! Very nice, guys!


----------



## stonzthro (Jul 24, 2012)

Very nice tone!


----------



## Vision (Jul 24, 2012)

Colin O'Malley @ Tue Jul 24 said:


> This is what an oboe sounds like with the same raw emotional approach to sampling that Troels and I have designed for Adagio. This is played live from the keyboard, no phrases.
> 
> Colin
> 
> http://soundcloud.com/8dawn/8dio-oboe



haha.. Amused at how he just comes outta no where, and just blows everybody away with 19 seconds of audio.

That's awesome Colin.


----------



## muziksculp (Jul 24, 2012)

Wonderful Sounding Sampled Oboe ! 

The best I heard in a few seconds  

Does 8Dio have plans to release a solo woodwinds library in the near future ?

If the answer is yes, That would be fantastic !

Looking forward to purchase the full lineup of your Adagio Strings as they become available. 

8Dio Cellos are next on my shopping list.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## SimonCharlesHanna (Jul 25, 2012)

This wait is going to be painful


----------



## organix (Jul 25, 2012)

Sounds nice. A little bit noisy and too much reverb, but a wonderful legato style and real natural. 

Is that an anouncement of a woodwinds library based on Adagio coming in 2013/2014?
Or can we expect a nice solo oboe soon?

Markus


----------



## Consona (Jul 25, 2012)

organix @ Wed Jul 25 said:


> (...) too much reverb, (...)


Maybe close mic. position does not carry so much ambience of that church.


----------



## Igor (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm probably going to have to pick this one up. I've been holding back on the new wind libraries because, aside from Oboe, I just wasn't hearing an improvement (and sometimes a deficit) to the sound I could get from my VSL full instruments. BWW is definitely tempting, but even there, I listened to the legatos of the flutes 1, 2, 3 and clarinets and bassoon... and though they sounded wonderful, it was nothing I couldn't already do with VSL. EXCEPT... the oboe. But I wasn't about to pay for an entire library for one instrument.

As someone already said, this will definitely fill some gaps.


----------



## Rob Elliott (Jul 25, 2012)

Always great to have tons of choices. I do welcome Troels and Colins' effort to hit 'specific' niches. At this stage of the 'samples product cycle' (somewhat mature) - those gaps are sometimes glaring.


----------



## jleckie (Jul 25, 2012)

I am so glad I have decided to wait one year for all the Woodwind libraries to settle in.


----------



## synthetic (Jul 25, 2012)

Do we have to wait until after Adagio Violas and Adagio Bassi for this? And will they be sold in small bundles (yay) or do we have to wait for all of the wind instruments including Adagio Contrabassoon to be sampled (boo)?


----------



## Maestro77 (Jul 25, 2012)

If this WW library is actually happening, I'd love to see each instrument released a la carte, maybe one per month. That would be 8Diawesome. Yes, I went there.


----------



## synthnut (Jul 27, 2012)

This Oboe sounds really nice !!.....I too am very happy with the companies that are introducing instruments a la carte !!..... A full library is great too, but if you are looking for a particular instrument in detail , a la carte seems the way to go wtihout the added expense of the entire library ....Jim


----------



## dannthr (Jul 27, 2012)

Wah wah wah wah attack attack attack attack.


----------



## paulcole (Jul 28, 2012)

Very good sounding oboe. Will this be as some have asked, on a one instrument-at-a-time deal?


----------



## rpmusic (Jul 28, 2012)

Finally, someone is actually creating a sampled Oboe for the real world!!! Bravo, fantastic, incredible guys!

This is truly exciting and I'm standing by waiting and will be one of the first to purchase and download! I truly wish I had it for the film I'm currently scoring!

Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## rpmusic (Jul 28, 2012)

Finally, someone is actually creating a sampled Oboe for the real world!!! Bravo, fantastic, incredible guys!

This is truly exciting and I'm standing by waiting and will be one of the first to purchase and download! I truly wish I had it for the film I'm currently scoring!

Thank you, thank you, THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Casey Edwards (Sep 4, 2012)

I want to know more about this! It's been in the back on my mind ever since it was posted. WHAT WHY WHEN WHERE HOW?


----------



## Scrianinoff (Sep 4, 2012)

Casey Edwards @ Tue 04 Sep said:


> I want to know more about this! It's been in the back on my mind ever since it was posted. WHAT WHY WHEN WHERE HOW?


Exactly! WHAT WHY WHEN WHERE HOW?


----------



## adg21 (Sep 4, 2012)

NOW


----------



## Rob Elliott (Sep 6, 2012)

Colin - any chance of this releasing soon - like now. Have a client who wants a solo horn replaced with a 'sweet oboe'. Planning on VSL (still my favority legato oboe but honestly not their strongest wds.) Please tell me where I can send the money to get a link. Thanks for any consideration.


----------



## Ed (Sep 6, 2012)

HA! you'll be lucky :D


----------



## Colin O'Malley (Sep 8, 2012)

Rob - sorry I just saw this. We're swamped getting the cellos ready for final release. The oboe is still cooking in the 8dio oven. I'm sorry I can't get it ready in time for your project. I must tell you that your interest had made it a higher priority for us, and we will be getting it out sooner than our original plan. 

Best, 

Colin


----------



## NYC Composer (Sep 8, 2012)

Rob, you probably ahead know all this but- of the few VSL oboes I have, I find the oboe d'amore, included with VEP, to be the sweetest. Here's a snippet that I think sounds sweetish:. Listen at around :55

http://www.ljnmusicandsound.com/2012/ad ... d-strings/

I'm interested in the 8dio as well, but it seems it might be a while.


----------



## flashman (Sep 9, 2012)

Well done Colin - thanks for that. Oboe does sound astonishingly good and I'm pleased it's leaping up your running order! Looking forward to Cellos as well of course.


----------



## Consona (Dec 17, 2012)

Any news about this product? o=<


----------



## mgtube (Dec 17, 2012)

Beautiful sounding teaser. Definitely keeping my ears open!


----------



## handz (Dec 17, 2012)

We definitely need some news about this...8dio please do not tease us so long


----------



## synapse21 (Dec 17, 2012)

[quote="That is one of my all time favorite scores. With out that score I probably could give a crap less about Joe or Parrish but that is a great movie because of the score o[])[/quote]

+1. "Everywhere Freesia" is just gorgeous string writing.


----------



## synapse21 (Dec 17, 2012)

LOL - "quote fail"


----------

